# My uncle's flightliner



## Euphman06 (Sep 6, 2014)

I won this at my great aunt's estate auction a few weeks back and have finally gotten it back together. It has the red band kickback on it which still seems a bit tight after I rebuilt it, so some tinkering down the road will be required. I left this bike exactly as my uncle left it 50 years ago (hence the "wrong" parts).

Before





After


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 6, 2014)

What parts are wrong, other than the Schwinn Approved/ Union made bow pedals? Actually, that is a better quality made period correct pedal than the original Wald made jeweled bows this bike originally had.

I do not think it will be very hard to find a replacement lens and light/battery assembly for the tank, though. Very nice Higgins!

Jim.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 7, 2014)

Schwinndemonium said:


> What parts are wrong, other than the Schwinn Approved/ Union made bow pedals? Actually, that is a better quality made period correct pedal than the original Wald made jeweled bows this bike originally had.
> 
> I do not think it will be very hard to find a replacement lens and light/battery assembly for the tank, though. Very nice Higgins!
> 
> Jim.





The pedals as you mentioned are wrong (but I do like them a lot more than what is right), the grips are wrong (Western Flyer stamped), and I think the seat might be wrong too. I thought it was supposed to have the black seat like I see on others. The tank still has the horn inside, just no light/lense (perhaps to make the bike look more like the indy car racers?)


----------



## Monarky (Sep 7, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> The pedals as you mentioned are wrong (but I do like them a lot more than what is right), the grips are wrong (Western Flyer stamped), and I think the seat might be wrong too. I thought it was supposed to have the black seat like I see on others. The tank still has the horn inside, just no light/lense (perhaps to make the bike look more like the indy car racers?)




I have for sale a set of the original black grips for this Flightliner, if interested send me PM. Monarky


----------



## partsguy (Sep 7, 2014)

Hopefully those tank guts will be easier to find since I HOPE to be reproducing them soon, I haven't had much time to work on the Spaceliner parts. It's awesome that you have the family connection and history to go with this!


----------

